# No Name



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i know some of you wont be interested and there are others who dont name their mice but im struggling to find a name for 1 of mine, he's black all except his paws and nose which are pink! i was going to call him Piglet but somethings not right, any ideas


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Inky, Midnight, Darkness, Puggie, Snowball, Gidget, Stitch, Bandit, Zorro, Knight........


----------

